# melbourne march open. (not official)



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 2, 2008)

*melbourne march open. (not official yet)*

hey this is another thread about the melbourne open im wanting 2 b making in march. is late march (e.g the 25th) any good for any of you aussie cubers???? (not exact date, but will be around then). also what events do you thing that i should make??? should i do all of them since it is the first aussie comp???? please vote in the poll about if you can come or not


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not an aussie, so definitely not.


----------



## aznblur (Sep 4, 2008)

HSC, probably not.


----------



## Rawn (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe. I my parents might drive down from Sydney and while they go and do their own thing, I'll come and cube.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Maybe. I my parents might drive down from Sydney and while they go and do their own thing, I'll come and cube.



cool, at least one sydney cuber. John, so the only time you can come is in January right??? srry but i dont think that it is possible with wat im doin


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 4, 2008)

Not if it isn't official.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Not if it isn't official.



i am only starting to organise it with ron, i just emailed him last night, it will hopefully be official, since everyone wants the aussie record


----------



## Rawn (Sep 5, 2008)

I doubt I'll get anything lol. Maybe if I practise BLD??


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 5, 2008)

wat r ur times rawn, im sure u will improve, it is still almost half a year away


----------



## Rawn (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm I bit under 30's with roux and in the process of learning CMLL's. With BLD I've just started learning lol. I've been cubing for around 7 months and I'm Sub-30 after switching from Fridrich. So I guess I "could" get Sub-20 after half a year.

Or I could practise other puzzles (2x2, 4x4, Megaminx, Square-1 etc)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 6, 2008)

yea. cool. i have just started blindfold solving as well. it is so exiting when you get a successful solve. what method do u use???


----------



## Rawn (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm using Old Pochmann and M2. Yeah I was so excited when I got my first sucessful solve. I was jumping around the house (Literally)


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldn't improve much anyway. I have to study for school and that. But i would aim for sub 2 5x5, sub 14 3x3, sub 1.10 4x4


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 6, 2008)

so you'd be able to come levi???


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Not if it isn't official.
> ...




what aussie record.? you want it?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

> what aussie record.? you want it?



well dont people like being recognised for what they like doing, everyone at some point would like to hold the national record


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

my records are so crappy at the moment...sigh....levi and chris will break the big cubes with ease


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

I discussed this a bit with Ron last weekend. This is the conclusion:
If you want to make it official and need a WCA-delegate I can become one and be there.

But...... It is very expensive for me to come so I will only do it if I am sure it will be a good competition (fully WCA-compliant, 2 days and > 20 competitors) and if I know early enough so I can plan a big vacation around that competition.

Please let me know how serious you are about organising this tournament and what I / Ron can do to help. And also let us know what you have already planned and realised (venue/sponsors)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I discussed this a bit with Ron last weekend. This is the conclusion:
> If you want to make it official and need a WCA-delegate I can become one and be there.
> 
> But...... It is very expensive for me to come so I will only do it if I am sure it will be a good competition (fully WCA-compliant, 2 days and > 20 competitors) and if I know early enough so I can plan a big vacation around that competition.
> ...



i am actually trying 2 be quite serious about organising a comp. i was planning it to be one day but i guess we could start of a friday, since i was planing it to be in the school holidays. i already have a venue that i would like to use which would be the church i attend. it has a stage, seats and an audio system we could use. i guess we could try to get some NZ cubers over here for the comp 
Im not sure who i should ask as a sponsor. do you have any ideas???? (since this is the first comp in australia, it may get a fair bit of publicity, meaning sponsors get publicity)


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't make it, I'll be in California.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a good reason for (almost) every competition being held in the weekend and not on Friday. Even if you think it is ok because all the kids have vacation anyway, you should ask yourself who is going to drive them there on friday. I understand that a cubing competition in the church on sunday is pretty much impossible.

I know how to get sponsors, but not which sponsors would be willing to pay in Australia. Before you can think "sponsor" you should first ask yourself "how many competitors, how many specators, how much press". Another important question would be "puzzle sales yes or no" (I guess no because of the church)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

thank's arnaud, i guess ur right. friday probably wont be a good day, and its impossible for it to be on a sunday. mabye i could use a library or something like that so then i could use it on saturday and sunday. and srry for posting yet another thread, but i forgot 2 make this poll public, so can you please vote in this poll http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6289, srry its a real inconvinence


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2008)

joshuali said:


> my records are so crappy at the moment...sigh....levi and chris will break the big cubes with ease



What about meee... it isn't fair.

I just got a 1:23 averageeee....


----------



## TimMc (Sep 9, 2008)

These dates would be more suitable:
Saturday - Sunday
17/01/2009 - 18/01/2009
24/01/2009 - 25/01/2009
31/01/2009 - 01/02/2009

The Australian Open will be from the 19/01/2009 until 01/02/2009. So it might be an incentive for international competitors to come along too. It'd also be a good excuse for the son/daughter of tennis-fanatic-parents to wander off in Melbourne to get a bit of cubing in 

I wonder if there's a place at Federation Square that would be willing to sponsor a venue. They're always trying to make use of that place...

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

TimMc said:


> These dates would be more suitable:
> Saturday - Sunday
> 17/01/2009 - 18/01/2009
> 24/01/2009 - 25/01/2009
> ...



i kno that they would probably be good dates, but im goin away to queensland to visit relos. the comp will probably be around easter, since that is when the term 1 holidays are, not on easter, but on the week before or after.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 10, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> i kno that they would probably be good dates, but im goin away to queensland to visit relos. the comp will probably be around easter, since that is when the term 1 holidays are, not on easter, but on the week before or after.



I guess we need to work out the demographic of prospective speedcubers in Australia.

Adults don't usually have holidays, if they've a job. So one weekend is usually as good as the next.

High school students typically have a lot of homework to do over the weekend because they put it off all week. Likewise, uni students end up having to have group meetings/sessions to get assignments done on weekends. Although it's probably more common for uni students to get things done during the week to free up their weekends 

---

*Melbourne Central?*
Foosball Championships in Melb Central @ shot tower

Perhaps Melbourne Central could sponsor, host and publicise for us? 

I'm not sure how to go about this, i.e. presenting a formal proposal with "some" organisation/community backing it - without looking like some guy proding them for a venue to solve some puzzles in...

EDIT:

Scrap that. I talked to the guy organising the Foosball competition and it cost him $8000 for the venue. He's not making it back in registrations nor in any other way immediately. It's essentially a loss, so he's providing a service to the public.... 

Back to community venues, universities and schools I guess...

Tim.


----------

